# Carácteres del este asiático[resuelto]

## chrootman

Por si alguien no entiende porque solamente en linux no puede ver los carácteres asiáticos en las páginas y ve solo cuadritos y no maneja bien esos idiomas o no conoce a un asiático que sepa. Sólo en linux me pasa. 

https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/media-fonts/kochi-substitute

https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/media-fonts/arphicfonts

https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/media-fonts/baekmuk-fonts

https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/media-fonts/unfonts

https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/media-fonts/kochi-substitute

Me faltó sólo cjkuni-fonts, pero al parecer no fue necesario  porque ahora los veo.

----------

## quilosaq

Mas información, específica para Gentoo:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Fonts#Non-Latin_scripts

----------

